# Best Total Block Sunscreen



## HannahSF (May 21, 2010)

Hi

I'm trying to find what is best total block type of sunscreen, which blocks nearly 100% of all sun rays.

So far i have found 2:

IS Clinical SPF 25 Treatment Sunscreen

Total Block by Fallene

Do you know any other? What do you recommend? Do you know any forums or websites which compares sunscreens and self-tan lotions?

Is this really true:

Quote:
While the product works well, it is not cosmetically elegant. It is very heavy and noticeable on the skin. It appears as a peachy/white cast from zinc oxide and titanium oxide. -Total Block user


----------



## Dragonfly (May 21, 2010)

You might want to check out Paula Begoun's cosmeticscop.com site or the Beauty Brains site The Beauty Brains. Both are basically consumer advocate sites that use science and independent trials to prove what works and what doesn't.

As far as sunscreen goes, I think that zinc oxide and titanium oxide are your best bet. Look for a product that is well formulated - maybe either of the sites noted will name good products to try.


----------



## magosienne (May 21, 2010)

Also the formulas are much lighter nowadays and you can find that won't leave a white residue on your skin.


----------



## HannahSF (May 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Also the formulas are much lighter nowadays and you can find that won't leave a white residue on your skin. 
Do you know if Total Block is lighter nowadays and won't leave white residue?

I tried to find more unbiased reviews of Total Block and Treatment Sunscreen but didn't find any.


----------



## reem doha (May 25, 2010)

Very High Protection Cream SPF 50 from avene products

Used this product was excellent and I advise you to use it


----------



## KGW (May 25, 2010)

I use Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch sunblock with SPF 55 and I really like it. When you get up to a high SPF like that a lot of them will run the risk of leaving a white residue if you don't rub it in really well. I have had good luck with the Neutrogena. I like the way it feels because it doesn't leave my skin feeling greasy. It also is pretty thick so it basically acts as a face primer for me as well.


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 25, 2010)

I like Shiseido's sunblock. A bit pricey though but you can usually pick it up at TJ MAXX


----------



## katelynn (May 27, 2010)

For the body I really fell in love with neutrogena dry-touch ultra sheer SPF 100 sunblock, but I'm uber pale and need ultra protection



. I don't use sunscreen for my face, as it's pathologically oily and all the ones I've tried made me too oily even to blot while putting my makeup on, not to mention rescuing traces of it throughout the day... well, my face with sun-protection needed hopeless and futile rescue action straight after apllying foundation, anyway. I am left only with Klorane and Shiseido to check, but I don't get my hopes up anymore. But Klorane is definitely worth checking, as it is the only one known to me, and available at least at polish market, that doesn't contain Parsol/Avebenzone which somehowe degrades under the talc/mica/titanium or zinc oxides, one of which is usually on a high place in ingredients list of most of the makeup products for the face...


----------



## magosienne (May 27, 2010)

True it's a popular ingredient, but it's usually combined with other filters to avoid that problem.

Anyway, i use La roche Posay, because it works for me, Avene, Roc, Bioderma are other brands i have tried and liked and would recommend to try.Beware of tinosorb, it's a kickass filter, but it's also sticky and it's a pain to blend.


----------

